# Linuxtag-Schirmherrschaft - Debian-Forum dagegen, und wir?

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

das DebianForum hat einen offen Brief gegen die Schirmherrschaft Schäubles an den LinuxTagen veröffentlicht.

Ich finde diese Schirmherrschaft auch eher paradox.

Wollen wir etwas vergleichbares starten?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## schachti

Ich sehe das ehrlich gesagt nicht so problematisch:

 *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89896 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Bundesinnenministerium sei ein langjähriger Partner bei der Förderung des Einsatzes freier Software in der Verwaltung. Schäuble selbst habe seine positive Haltung zu freier Software in dem Schreiben zur Übernahme der Schirmherrschaft dargestellt: "Open Source Software ist mittlerweile in vielen Bereichen eine technisch ausgereifte und praktisch millionenfach erprobte Alternative geworden. Zudem kann sie helfen, Haushaltsmittel zu sparen und die Sicherheit des IT-Einsatzes zu steigern."
> 
> 

 

----------

## Necoro

Also bei aller Liebe ... da sind die Debianer über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Alleine, dass sie es paradox - also unvereinbar - finden, Überwachungssoftware unter Linux zu implementieren ... hmm ... keine Ahnung... das ist alles so populistisch ...

edit:/ Überwachungsstaat und freie Software sind für mich zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe ... vielleicht sehe ich das auch nur zu pragmatisch ...

----------

## SinoTech

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Also bei aller Liebe ... da sind die Debianer über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Alleine, dass sie es paradox - also unvereinbar - finden, Überwachungssoftware unter Linux zu implementieren ... hmm ... keine Ahnung... das ist alles so populistisch ...
> 
> edit:/ Überwachungsstaat und freie Software sind für mich zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe ... vielleicht sehe ich das auch nur zu pragmatisch ...

 

++

----------

## treor

überwachungsstaat finde ich auch nicht gut, aber freie software heißt für mich frei zu verwenden und nicht "du darfst sie nur verwenden wenn du .... ".

und genau das kommt mit dem brief meiner meinung nach rüber. überwachung hin oder her, wenn schäuble sich für die verwendung von freier software in der verwaltung stark macht kann er auch gerne die schirmherschafft fürn linuxtag haben. 

und wenn er freie software zur überwachung einsetzt, nach meinem verständnis von freier software ist das auch ok (inwieweit moralisch/... vertretbar ist nen anderes thema und gehört hier nicht her)

----------

## dertobi123

 *manuels wrote:*   

> das DebianForum hat einen offen Brief gegen die Schirmherrschaft Schäubles an den LinuxTagen veröffentlicht.

 

Dann schreib das auch so im Titel, das DebianForum.de ist genausowenig "Debian" wie dieses Forum "Gentoo" ist.

Davon ab sehe ich es ähnlich, dass es hier um zwei paar Schuhe geht. Pauschalisierte Verurteilungen werden der Sache denke ich nicht ganz gerecht.

----------

## slick

ja++

Vielleicht stehe ich dann allein mit meiner Meinung, aber es geht meiner Meinung nach darum ein Zeichen zu setzen, unabhängig davon ob es jetzt überspitzt ist oder nicht. Ich finds daher ok, wenigstens besser als nur darüber diskutieren was in DL schief läuft. Die Communities sind ein wichtiger Teil der (Linux-) Wirtschaft und Wirtschaft ist Politik.

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich finde nur interessant, was Schäubles Experten anscheinend ihm zu verklickern zu versuchen. Das BSI ist da echt in der Klemme.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *slick wrote:*   

> ja++
> 
> Vielleicht stehe ich dann allein mit meiner Meinung, aber es geht meiner Meinung nach darum ein Zeichen zu setzen, unabhängig davon ob es jetzt überspitzt ist oder nicht. Ich finds daher ok, wenigstens besser als nur darüber diskutieren was in DL schief läuft. Die Communities sind ein wichtiger Teil der (Linux-) Wirtschaft und Wirtschaft ist Politik.

 

++

----------

## Necoro

 *debianforum wrote:*   

> Auf berechtigte Kritik zu diesen befremdlichen Entscheidungen wurde seitens der LinuxTag-Orga nur unzureichend reagiert. Statt die Kritik ernst zu nehmen und nachzuvollziehen, warum man mit der Entscheidung nicht einverstanden ist, werden allen, die für freiheitliche Werte einstehen E-Tickets zu den freien Plätzen für diese Veranstaltung angeboten, dies ausdrücklich mit der Option im Rahmen einer neu angebotenen Tagung über die Vergabe der Schirmherrschaft zu diskutieren. Die Diskussionsbereitschaft ist gut und wir wissen sie sehr wohl zu schätzen. Jedoch sollte eine solche Diskussion vor oder nach dem LinuxTag geführt werden.
> 
> [...] werden wir unter den gegebenen Umständen dem diesjährigen LinuxTag fern bleiben.

 

Ist mir gerade noch mal aufgefallen ... also verstehe ich das falsch ... oder sagen die wirklich: "Wir haben Kritik gebracht - und wollen über die Entscheidung diskutieren. Ihr habt Diskussionsbereitschaft gezeigt. Sehr gut ... aber wir wollen wann anders diskutieren - und deswegen sind wir jetzt eingeschnappt und kommen nicht...".

Also mal im ernst - was erwarten die? - Dass die LinuxTag-Orga sich auf eine Diskussion einlässt ist doch sehr zu begrüßen. Oder denken die, dass die wegen zwei drei Hanseln sofort den Schäuble wieder vor die Tür set...rollen?

----------

## hoschi

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Ich finde nur interessant, was Schäubles Experten anscheinend ihm zu verklickern zu versuchen. Das BSI ist da echt in der Klemme.

 

Mielke spricht unfreiwillig ueber Bundestrojaner

 *Quote:*   

> Schäuble betonte, dass Schadprogramme "weniger darauf ausgerichtet sind, direkten Schaden auszurichten, sondern Kontrolle über den Computer zu erlangen und Daten auszuspionieren". Ziel sei es, eine anhaltende Präsenz auf dem infizierten Computer zu erreichen, um Daten über einen langen Zeitraum zu sammeln und sie beispielsweise gewinnbringend an andere Kriminelle zu verkaufen.

 

Ich haben den offenen Brief nicht gelesen.

Man muss sich bei der Diskussion im klaren sein, dass Software an sich nicht politisch ist. Die GPL und Open-Source sind es und sie sind kein Freunde von unkotrollierte Macht und Ueberwachung. Der Linuxtag selbst ist erst mal nicht politisch. Der Linuxtag ist aber politisch geworden als man dem Innenministerium und dem Innenminister ein Forum geschaffen hat.

Ich persoenlich denke nicht dass das Innenministerium unter Schaueble unsere Verfassung schuetzt, im Gegenteil, Schaueble will die Verfassung nach seinen Vorstellungen aendern, in die eines totalitaeren Ueberwachungsstaates. Dabei soll er uns ja vor totalitaeren Staaten wie dem Iran, Nordkorea oder die ehemaligen DDR schuetzen, sowas ist paradox!

Ich halte es fuer angebracht die Kooperation mit einem offenen Brief an das Innenministerium zu beenden, in dem klar gesagt wird warum. In diesem Brief muss aber auch stehen, dass der Rollstuhlmielke gerne vorbei kommen darf, wir sind in einem freien Land. Dann muss sich Schaueble aber auch der Konfrontation stellen.

Schaueble hat aber inzwischen abgesagt, sowas wie politischer Widerstand war ihm dann doch zu unbequem.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 edit 23.05.07 22:25 auf anraten des mod bearbeitet

Was hier einige von sich geben ist an Blödheit wohl kaum zu überbieten. Da machen

sich einige Leute die mühe schalten mal ihr Hirn ein und werden dann noch dafür

kritisiert bzw. Sie währen über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. 

Hier mal eine klein Zusammenfassung über die machenschaften  von Schäuble:

In seiner ersten Amtszeit als Innenminister wurde Schäuble unterstellt mehrfach

von einem Waffenhändler Schmiergeld angenommen zu haben was er in Bundestag

bestritt. Es ist aber gelungen es ihm in einem Fall nachzuweisen (übrigens

ziehen Grade jetzt Deutsche Soldaten gegen Waffen dieses Waffenhändlers in

den Krieg). Bis zum heutigen Tag weiß niemand was Schäuble mit dem Geld

gemacht hat. In seine jetzigen Amtszeit möchte er die Bundeswehr im Inneren

einsetzen die u.a. auch Flugzeuge/Passagiermaschinen auf seine Befehl oder die seiner

Gefolgsleute hin abschiessen. Diese war sogar Gesetz wurde aber vom BGH gestoppt.

Er sorgte dafür das Leute die eine Reisepass benötigten Fingerabdrücke abnehmen lies

und die entgegen vorherigen Beschlüssen/Ankündigungen nicht gelöscht wurden sonder

gespeichert wurden. Er setzte Sich bewusst über die Entscheidungen des hösten Deutsche

Gerichtes hinweg und führte die heimlich Onlinedurchsuchng durch (wie überings auch die

Landesregierung in NRW). Er möchte Geständnisse nutzen die unter Folter zustande gekommen

sind. Liste könnte man noch erweiter.

Wie so jemanden ein Schirmherrschaft habe kann für ein Projekt wie den Linuxtag um sich 

darzustellen ist mir unbegreiflich. Schäuble ist nichts anderes als ein Neofaschist

dem man in keinster weise irgend eine Plattform geben darf um sich da zustellen

wohlmöglich auch noch als Verfassung/Menschenrechts treuer Politiker.

MfGLast edited by fuchur on Wed May 23, 2007 10:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## think4urs11

Gut gebrüllt, Löwe! (ähh fuchur) auch wenns ein bischen sehr heftig war...

Die Wortwahl ist ein wenig naja bedenklich! Ggf. überarbeitest du deinen Beitrag nochmal...

'contra Schäuble@Linuxtag' ++

----------

## manuels

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Dann schreib das auch so im Titel, das DebianForum.de ist genausowenig "Debian" wie dieses Forum "Gentoo" ist.

 

Wollt ich ja auch, aber das Forum verbietet mir längere Thread-Titel.

----------

## Necoro

@fuchur: nur weil er eine denkwürdige Politik befolgt kann er sich doch trotzdem für freie Software einsetzen ... ich verstehe nicht, warum die einen das andere mit einbeziehen ...

Anderes Beispiel: Stellen wir uns vor Bill Gates wäre bekennender Kirschbonbon-Fan. Nun gibt es eine Kirschbonbon-Messe und man würde Bill als Schirmherr einsetzen... Warum um alles in der Welt sollte ich jetzt (als ebenfalls Kirschbonbon-Fan) dagegen protestieren ... nur weil mir Bills' Marketing-Strategie bei seinen Software-Produkten nicht gefällt?

----------

## manuels

... wir könnten doch auch Udo Voigt (NPD Vorsitzender) fragen, ob er die Schrimherrschaft der Gentoo-Usertreffen übernimmt.

----------

## think4urs11

@Necoro: Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.

Das eine ist nur ein Kapitalist der mit seiner Firma möglichst den Markt für sich alleine möchte (und das wollen im Grunde alle Firmen); das andere ist ein Politiker der für die Interessen des Volkes eintreten sollte das ihn gewählt hat.

Einer beliebigen Firma kann ich unmittelbar ausweichen indem ich andere Produkte kaufe, der Regierung des Landes in dem ich lebe kann ich nicht einfach so (und schon gar nicht unmittelbar) ausweichen. Politiker sollten ähnlich wie z.B. Sportler aufgrund ihrer Vorbildfunktion an höheren moralischen Maßstäben gemessen werden können als der Durchschnittsmensch.

... hat aber mit dem eigentlichen Sinn dieses Threads nicht mehr viel zu tun...

@manuels: so wäre der Titel etwas eindeutiger: Linuxtag-Schirmherrschaft - debianforum dagegen, und wir?

----------

## Necoro

 *manuels wrote:*   

> ... wir könnten doch auch Udo Voigt (NPD Vorsitzender) fragen, ob er die Schrimherrschaft der Gentoo-Usertreffen übernimmt.

  wäre er Gentoo-User, wäre das sicherlich machbar  :Smile:  ... nur könnte er gefahr laufen, dass jmd "init 0" an seinem Körper ausführt, wenn er dort persönlich aufkreuzt

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> @fuchur: nur weil er eine denkwürdige Politik befolgt kann er sich doch trotzdem für freie Software einsetzen ... ich verstehe nicht, warum die einen das andere mit einbeziehen ...
> 
> Anderes Beispiel: Stellen wir uns vor Bill Gates wäre bekennender Kirschbonbon-Fan. Nun gibt es eine Kirschbonbon-Messe und man würde Bill als Schirmherr einsetzen... Warum um alles in der Welt sollte ich jetzt (als ebenfalls Kirschbonbon-Fan) dagegen protestieren ... nur weil mir Bills' Marketing-Strategie bei seinen Software-Produkten nicht gefällt?

 

Darum geht es garnicht. Les denn letzten Abschnitt den ich geschrieben habe und schau einmal in die

Deutschen Geschichtsbücher. Diese Art Politiker hatten wir schon einmal.

MfG

----------

## hoschi

 *manuels wrote:*   

> ... wir könnten doch auch Udo Voigt (NPD Vorsitzender) fragen, ob er die Schrimherrschaft der Gentoo-Usertreffen übernimmt.

 

Besser haette ich es nicht sagen koennen. Uebrigens haben wir im cs.de Board ganz schon viele und tolle Begriffe fuer den Rolli-Mielke gesammelt: Rollstuhlgoebbels, Rollstuhlmullah, Maunz-Schueler...

Schaueble und seine Gefolgsleute sollte man aus der Politik raus(t)rollen   :Twisted Evil: 

http://www.abload.de/img/headergvu.jpg

In Realsatire ist ist der bayerische Sicherheitsayatollah allerdings immer noch unuebertroffen, obwohl ich gerade lese da dieses spezielle Foto von Schily stammt - tja, unter dem Helm erkennt man ihn auch nicht wirklich:

http://www.bongster.de/img/schily.jpg

----------

## Sourcecode

Zunächst mal solltet ihr mal alle was runterkommen, ich kann beide Seiten verstehen.

Zunächstmal:

OSS ist frei, und jeder kann es benutzen, jeder kann mithelfen, mitdiskutieren und zu den Treffen kommen, das schliesst auch mit ein das man jemanden nicht "mal eben so" ausschliessen kann ala "öh.... nö den knippsen wir ab den mag ich nicht".

Der Linuxtag hätte bei seiner Regelung mit der Regierung zu kooperieren damals mitdenken sollen bezüglich fragwürdige Politiker, nun haben wir den Salat.

Ich weiss nicht was andere mit dem Begriff "Schirmherrschaft" für sich assoziieren, für mich hat das sowas wie die "Galeonsfigur auf einem Schiff", und da passen solche Menschen nicht zu, egal welche Regelungen da getroffen wurden.

Schäuble und von mir aus auch so nen NPD Fuzzi können von mir aus "gerne" auf den LinuxTag kommen, aber nicht in so einer Position sondern als einfacher Gast denn nichts anderes sollten sie Maximal sein.

Es kann nicht wahr sein das bei OSS solche Leute als Galeonsfigur mutieren bloß weil man irgendwann gesagt hat "okay".

Man muss auch irgendwo darauf achten wie man nach aussen hin auftritt, das wäre eigentlich wie als wenn die führenden Gentoo Entwickler ein Offizielles Treffen mit dem BND abhalten würden und Arm in Arm fotografiert werden würden, irgendwo wird man Unglaubwürdig, man sollte schon darauf achten das man genau diese Leute offiziell nach Oben lässt, die auch dafür stehen die OSS Interessen zu wahren und hochzuhalten und nicht sie zu vernichten bez. für sich mit Fragwürdiger Überwachung o.ä durchzuknüppeln wie es einem passt.

Schäuble als Schirmherren nehmen.... warum lädt die LinuxTag Spitze nicht gleich Bill Gates als Schirmherren?

...wobei selbst DAS noch besser wäre als jemanden wie Schäuble, wie oben schon geschrieben "ne Firma kann ich wechseln, aber die Regierung in dem Land wo ich lebe eben nicht!"

Es muss klar sein, Schäuble ist ein GEGNER, und kein toller Freund mit dem man Liebäuglen muss, man sollte solche Leute nicht noch mit Offenen Armen empfangen und ihnen den Schlüssel fürs Haus geben, wenn ich nen Einbrecher sehe sag ich ja auchnet "hallo wir haben uns ja sooooo lieb, kommst du vorbei damit wir zeigen können das wir überall reinkommen können?"

Ich habe nichts gegen die Regelung das die Leute aus der Regierung vom Ministerium X immer die Schirmherrschaft übernehmen, aber grade solche Freien Bewegungen wie OSS sollten das Recht haben von Fall zu Fall zu entscheiden.

Von daher, Schäuble raus!

Wie sieht das nun eigentlich aus?  Hat er nun definitiv für den Linux Tag abgesagt?  Wenn ja geh ich direkt mal n Fass aufmachen.

....und nun haltet mal die Luft an und anstatt euch hier gegenseitig anzumachen lenkt eure Energie mal auf die Probleme der Forumsuser und helft, das ist nützlicher und angebrachter.

Wir dürfen uns bei solchen Themen nicht gegenseitig zerfleischen auch wenn ich auch erstmal denk "gehts noch? ist der deppat?" denn genau das ist das schlimmste was uns passieren kann, wenn wir uns erst Gegenseitig fertigmachen anstatt die Leute zu bekämpfen wo es angebracht ist, können wir die OSS Bewegung eigentlich direkt aufgeben denn dann hat der Gegner schon gewonnen, also denkt doch einfach 2mal nach bevor ihr hier User angreift.

Anstatt darauf eure Energie zu verschwenden schreibt lieber Briefe an den Linux Tag oder Organisiert Linux Treffen, Meetings mit Vorträgen o.ä da gehört eure Energie hin, und nicht in solche Dummen kleinkriege die niemandem ausser dem Gegner was nützen.

MFG

Christian

----------

## Anarcho

Ohne hier jetzt alles gelesen zu haben:

Ich bin der Meinung das es nicht unbedingt schlimm ist, aber es eine gute Möglichkeit Herr Schäuble zu zeigen was wir von seinen sonstigen Machenschaften halten. Es muss natürlich in entsprechender Art und Weise rübergebracht werden und dann versteht der gute Mensch das ja sogar vielleicht.

----------

## hoschi

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> ... und dann versteht der gute Mensch das ja sogar vielleicht.

 

Es ist zu hoffen. Es ist allerdings unrealistisch.

Man kann eigentlich nur hoffen das Schaueble nicht, wie befuerchtet, an einem posttraumatischen Stresssyndrom leidet. Allerdings weiss diverse Geruechte ueber Wutausbrueche und Ausraster darauf hin. Leider sind dann logische Argumente kaum noch verwendbar, vor allem wenn Schaeuble sein Totschlagargument "Terror" verwendet.

Am Arztgeheimnis hat er ja noch nicht gesaegt   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wir dürfen uns bei solchen Themen nicht gegenseitig zerfleischen auch wenn ich auch erstmal denk "gehts noch? ist der deppat?" denn genau das ist das schlimmste was uns passieren kann, wenn wir uns erst Gegenseitig fertigmachen anstatt die Leute zu bekämpfen wo es angebracht ist, können wir die OSS Bewegung eigentlich direkt aufgeben denn dann hat der Gegner schon gewonnen, also denkt doch einfach 2mal nach bevor ihr hier User angreift.
> 
> Christian

 

Du hast recht, aber eine kritische Diskussion muss in jeder Gemeinschaft moeglich sein. Sie ist sogar noetig.

----------

## a.forlorn

Verbindungsdatenspeicherung sägt nicht am Arztgeheimnis? Oder an Anwälten und Journalisten?

----------

## Necoro

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Verbindungsdatenspeicherung sägt nicht am Arztgeheimnis? Oder an Anwälten und Journalisten?

 

Also wenn Schäuble an Anwälten sägt, ist da wirklich was kaputt ^^ (scnr)

----------

## hoschi

Schaueble - Der neue Splatter-Film (by Quentin Tarentino)

----------

## Sourcecode

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Schaueble - Der neue Splatter-Film (by Quentin Tarentino)

 

Quark, erstmal kommt MACHETE 2008 in die Kinos  :Smile: 

trozdem, made my day ^^

----------

## mastacloak

Ich finde auch das es keine gute Idee ist, einem Politiker die Schirmherrschaft des Linuxtags zu übertragen, der eine derart überdrehte Innenpolitk fährt. In diesem Zusammenhang finde ich, dass die persönlichen Angriffe auf diesen Mann einfach nur schlecht und unterstes Niveau sind. Der Mann kann schließlich nichts für seine Behinderung! Außerdem sollte man sich nur mal die Politik der Vorgänger anschauen. Mir fällt da spontan Schily ein, der uns den Großen Lauschangriff beschert hat und auch Kanther war auch keinen Deut besser. Es scheint mir so, als ob die Politiker die den Posten des Innenministers bekleiden nach einiger Zeit im Amt immer am Rad drehen. Es ist ja deren Aufgabe den Staat von innen zu schützen, aber die vorgeschlagenen Gesetze beschädigen die Idee der Demokratie mehr als dass sie sie schützen und das alles zu Lasten der persönlichen Freiheit. Und da Open Source den Freiheitsgedanken besonders groß schreibt, denke ich, dass es paradox wäre jemanden die Schirmherrschaft übernehmen zu lassen, der die persönliche Freiheit derart einschränken will.

----------

## hoschi

Innenminister sollen die Verfassung schützen, leider neigen die meisten Innenminister dazu die Verfassung mit den Fuessen zu treten, oder in seinem Fall drüber zu rollen. Ich nehme selbst keine Rücksicht mit Schmähkritik und Spitzname was Schäuble angeht, eine Behinderung ist dafür kein Grund. Sofern dies nicht in persönlicher Erniedrigung mündet.

Rolli-Mielke wohl schon veraltet, wir sind schon bei Rollstuhlgoeb...  :Confused:  http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/studium/0,1518,484785,00.html

Nicht in den falschen Vorlesungen erwischen lassen liebe Studenten. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann diese Reise zurück in die Vergangenheit weiter geht.

----------

## mrsteven

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> Ich finde auch das es keine gute Idee ist, einem Politiker die Schirmherrschaft des Linuxtags zu übertragen, der eine derart überdrehte Innenpolitk fährt. In diesem Zusammenhang finde ich, dass die persönlichen Angriffe auf diesen Mann einfach nur schlecht und unterstes Niveau sind. Der Mann kann schließlich nichts für seine Behinderung! Außerdem sollte man sich nur mal die Politik der Vorgänger anschauen. Mir fällt da spontan Schily ein, der uns den Großen Lauschangriff beschert hat und auch Kanther war auch keinen Deut besser. Es scheint mir so, als ob die Politiker die den Posten des Innenministers bekleiden nach einiger Zeit im Amt immer am Rad drehen. Es ist ja deren Aufgabe den Staat von innen zu schützen, aber die vorgeschlagenen Gesetze beschädigen die Idee der Demokratie mehr als dass sie sie schützen und das alles zu Lasten der persönlichen Freiheit. Und da Open Source den Freiheitsgedanken besonders groß schreibt, denke ich, dass es paradox wäre jemanden die Schirmherrschaft übernehmen zu lassen, der die persönliche Freiheit derart einschränken will.

 

++

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bin mal gespannt, wann diese Reise zurück in die Vergangenheit weiter geht.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Rolli-Mielke wohl schon veraltet, wir sind schon bei Rollstuhlgoeb... 

 

Man sollte meinem sowas gehört in die persönliche Vergangenheit (Kindergarten  :Wink:  ) und ist wirklich nicht schön.

Meiner Meinung nach soll er das doch machen. Eine wirklich Chance sich bei uns einzuschleimen hat er doch eh nicht.

----------

## hoschi

Wahrscheinlich erklaert er mich und andere deswegen sowieso zum Mitglied einer terroristischen Vereinigung   :Rolling Eyes: 

Habt ihr das mit der vom BKA gefilzten Post auch schon gehoert?

----------

## Sourcecode

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wahrscheinlich erklaert er mich und andere deswegen sowieso zum Mitglied einer terroristischen Vereinigung  
> 
> Habt ihr das mit der vom BKA gefilzten Post auch schon gehoert?

 

....jep schon ein Hammer, das is son Punkt wo ich mich wieder in den Arsch treten könnte das ich damals nich das Kleingeld für meine Auswanderung nach Australien hatte dann wär ich längst weg hier.

----------

## franzf

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Wahrscheinlich erklaert er mich und andere deswegen sowieso zum Mitglied einer terroristischen Vereinigung  
> 
> Habt ihr das mit der vom BKA gefilzten Post auch schon gehoert? 
> 
> ....jep schon ein Hammer, das is son Punkt wo ich mich wieder in den Arsch treten könnte das ich damals nich das Kleingeld für meine Auswanderung nach Australien hatte dann wär ich längst weg hier.

 

Hmmm... Australien, gabs da nicht kürzlich einen Gesetzesentwurf (weiß nicht ob schon umgesetzt), dass man keine Songs mehr öffentlich singen darf, wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung?

Ach ja, das war ja Happy Birthday...

----------

## Sourcecode

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Sourcecode wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*   Wahrscheinlich erklaert er mich und andere deswegen sowieso zum Mitglied einer terroristischen Vereinigung  
> 
> Habt ihr das mit der vom BKA gefilzten Post auch schon gehoert? 
> 
> ....jep schon ein Hammer, das is son Punkt wo ich mich wieder in den Arsch treten könnte das ich damals nich das Kleingeld für meine Auswanderung nach Australien hatte dann wär ich längst weg hier. 
> ...

 

...ich habe Australien für mich persönlich erwähnt weil ich dort ganz anders Leben würde als hier, keine Technik und so, ich würde da in ne andere Richtung gehen....  :Wink: 

aber genug ot.

----------

## hoschi

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Sourcecode wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*   Wahrscheinlich erklaert er mich und andere deswegen sowieso zum Mitglied einer terroristischen Vereinigung  
> 
> Habt ihr das mit der vom BKA gefilzten Post auch schon gehoert? 
> 
> ....jep schon ein Hammer, das is son Punkt wo ich mich wieder in den Arsch treten könnte das ich damals nich das Kleingeld für meine Auswanderung nach Australien hatte dann wär ich längst weg hier. 
> ...

 

Und die Ausis folgen den Amis leider auch ziemlich unbedarft ins verderben.

----------

## hitachi

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Diese war sogar Gesetz wurde aber vom BGH gestoppt.

 Es war das Bundesverfassungsgericht und nicht der Bundesgerichtshof.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *a.forlorn wrote:*   
> 
> Verbindungsdatenspeicherung sägt nicht am Arztgeheimnis? Oder an Anwälten und Journalisten? 
> 
> Also wenn Schäuble an Anwälten sägt, ist da wirklich was kaputt ^^ (scnr)

  Es ist wohl ein Grundproblem der Freiheitsrechte, dass sich niemand dafür interesiert, solange die Beschränkung dieser andere trifft. Benjamin Franklin (* 17. Januar 1706 in Boston, Massachusetts; † 17. April 1790) soll einmal gesgat haben *BF wrote:*   

> Wer für etwas mehr momentane Sicherheit seine Grundlegenden Freiheitsrechte aufgibt, verdient weder Sicherheit noch Freiheit.

 In diesem Sinne sollte es eigentlich die Pflicht von jedem sein, für die Freiheitsrechte von allen zu kämpfen. Egal ob es Anwälte oder Murat Kurnaz ist. Ernstlich denke ich, dass zur Zeit Juristen die Einzigen sind, die für unsere Grundrechte kämpfen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich möchte absolut nichts mit irgendwas zu tun haben, was in Verbindung mit Schäuble steht. Er ist der größte Verfassungsfeind, den wir in Deutschland haben. Ich fürchte ihn mehr als alle Terroristen dieser Welt zusammen (Wie viele Tote durch Terroranschläge hatten wir in den letzten 10 Jahren in Deutschland?).

Die Tatsache, dass er eventuell freie Software in seinem Ministerium einsetzt oder er sich eventuell dafür einsetzt ist in dieser Beziehung irrelevant. Diese Schirmherrschaft würde dem Image von Linux nur schaden. Man darf freie Software dazu nutzen, Kriege zu führen, Menschen zu überwachen oder KZs zu verwalten. Aber Personen, die sowas tun, dürfen nicht erwarten, dass man ihnen Beifall klatscht, weil sie dafür freie Software einsetzen.

Schäuble erinnert mich an Deutschland im Jahre 1932. Jeder sieht zu und keiner tut was. Und 50 Jahre später hat angeblich keiner etwas davon gewußt.

Deshalb: Nein zu Schäuble.

----------

## Max Steel

Klaus tut mir leid, aber das war noch 1 Jahr zu früh, aber das nur am Rande.

Auch ich stimme vielen meiner Vorrednern zu und sage Nein zu Schäuble

Die Gründe sind für mich einleuchtend, auch mir ist Schäuble schon sehr unschön aufgefallen, er ist so ziemlich das was man Adolf nennt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Klaus tut mir leid, aber das war noch 1 Jahr zu früh, aber das nur am Rande.

 

Nein, es war das richtige Jahr. 1932 hätte man noch etwas ändern können.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm ja stimmt, *grübel*, stimmt.

----------

